# Paraguard & Prazi-pro



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

hey guys I have just treated my tank with prazi pro because I am concerned that my fish have gotten some type of worms, I have now noticed that they have white on the fins and some white spots. I am not to sure if it is fungus or ick or what have you. Could I does the tank now with paraguard or even just malachite green?? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't mix the medication. White spots sounds like ick to me. If you can post a pic that would be better.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Prazi pro says right o the bottle not to mix with any other meds.....


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

You can mix praziquantel and metronidozole together


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so either I let the ick/fungus go for a week and keep treating with the prazipro or stop the prazipro and risk them becoming immune and then lose the whole point of starting it in the first place. 

I know it says not to mix, but people still do things anyways so why not get others opinions, is that not what the place is for???


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

How's the prazipro working for you? Do you see any improvement? After my treatment, the ones already infected with white patches couldn't be saved as they were already spreading on the body/fin. I'm only hoping the doses would help the ones still alive.


----------

